# The Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Thread!



## BeautifullyMADE (Dec 4, 2007)

If you watched it or saw pics online, post them and let's talk! Talk about the girls and talk about the skimpy little pieces they wore. It comes on *tonight at 10pm ET on CBS.*


----------



## Nox (Dec 4, 2007)

Yay! It's that time again! I'm sad that there will be no Gisele, she walks like no other. And what is this with Adriama Lima being relegated to second-class status? She is hardly a headliner anymore. Instead they have the face of that Alessandra Ambroiso or whatever her name is everywhere (she is not bad either, LOL, she's just not Adriana.)


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 4, 2007)

Man, Gisele is so damn pretty. That sucks that she won't be in it. I'm going to try and catch this on tonight.


----------



## ivette (Dec 4, 2007)

i got to try to watch it


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 5, 2007)

it's not on in oz, so I will be excited to see if anyone posts pictures


----------



## Karren (Dec 5, 2007)

I set my DVD recorder already...


----------



## Colorlicious (Dec 5, 2007)

so what did u guys think?


----------



## Karren (Dec 5, 2007)

I liked it!!! But I'm biased!! hahaha Only saw about half so I'll look at the rest tommorow....


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 5, 2007)

I didn't watch, instead i on sat on here..........haha :|


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 5, 2007)

i knew i was going to forget!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 5, 2007)

I saw like two minutes of it...I turned Nip/Tuck on instead.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw like two minutes of it...I turned Nip/Tuck on instead. Yep same here


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 5, 2007)

I watched it. I loved Alessandra's new hair. It's blonder and I think it suits her better. Heidi is soooo skinny now! Wow.

Found a link to pics!

The Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show 2007 - The Blemish


----------



## KittyM (Dec 5, 2007)

I Looove Victoria Secret, but it`s not the same without Gisele....


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 5, 2007)

I missed it


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 5, 2007)

woah, sparkly! I like some of them, others are actually really ugly ----&gt; I mean the undies, not the girls, LOL, they're all hot!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 5, 2007)

I saw it!

I love watching the girls walk! I really wish Adriana Lima would have been more prominent, though! Although I do love Alessandra as well...

I think the new girl from Australia is cute!

ETA: Miranda Kerr! I couldn't remember her name...lol!


----------



## bCreative (Dec 5, 2007)

Eh...I never watch it. makes me feel insecure


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 5, 2007)

Victoria's Secret is not the same without TYRA BANKS, she rocked the runway and the catalogs don't even look the same anymore; i don't even bother. Adriana Lima is my next favorite next to TYRA and it seems like we don't see enough of her. I really didn't pay attention to Giselle.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 5, 2007)

I saw a minute of it while on break. The men were very happy to focus their attention on VS instead of football for once!


----------



## Nox (Dec 5, 2007)

The show was okay. I got distracted and forgot to come back and watch. :/

But mainly I'm just missing all the Adriana and Gisele face time I used to love seeing. I like Tyra (as a model only), and no doubt she was high caliber for VS, but I think she was one of the few models that left on a really high note.


----------



## han (Dec 5, 2007)

i missed it


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 6, 2007)

i enjoyed it - but didn't seem to be up to what it usually is. Maybe just me---


----------



## Nox (Dec 6, 2007)

^ No, it's not just you.

My absolute favorite was the one in 2005. Ahh... the glory days of VS.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 6, 2007)

I watched the whole thing and loved it. The PINK part is always my favorite. But I wanted more Adriana... and for the models to not come onto the runway cheering like they just won a football game with their hands in the air ( like..."WOOT! 8D!" ) but over all a good show.


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 6, 2007)

i was hoping for some more adriana time, and less heidi klum time. they really over did heidi.


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 6, 2007)

For all of you that missed it, The CW just said that it will be on next Tuesday at 9.

Don't miss it this time!


----------



## Nox (Dec 6, 2007)

^ Yeah! I was just coming on here to announce that too, you beat me to it.


----------



## monniej (Dec 14, 2007)

i watched it. it was just ok for me.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 14, 2007)

The girl from Australia was cute. The one from LA looked very plastic, weather-worn face and too much Heidi to me.


----------



## vtown418 (Dec 15, 2007)

Man I missed the show


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 17, 2007)

I missed it but my 6 year old son informed me today he DIDNT! lol


----------



## Jesse69 (Dec 28, 2007)

I missed the show but saw last year's. Last year's was real nice especially the part with Justin Timberlake singing "SexyBack."

I never find anything I like in Victorias Secret stores or Catalogs! For overpriced lingerie, I'd rather wear certain lacy Wacaol's or Liz Clairborne bras and panties!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Dec 28, 2007)

I watched the Sexyback episode too!I was eyeing my fav VS model all the time, Alessandra Anbrosio!She's is helluva gorjuz!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 28, 2007)

Who's Giselle?


----------



## kyootiexjanie (Jan 4, 2008)

Alessandra Ambrosio is my FAVORITE.

she is soo gorgeous!


----------



## La_Mari (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, I thought everybody knew who Giselle was.


----------



## trebole (Jan 5, 2008)

it was ok. I saw a part in youtube.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Who's Giselle? Arguably VS's most famous model. lol.
She's no longer with VS, though.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Who's Giselle?




Apparently she's not with VS anymore? That's a shame, she's beautiful.


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 7, 2008)

The duet between Heidi and Seal was sooooo romantic!! I almost cried!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 7, 2008)

I think they really have something. Very romantic.


----------



## lilyann86 (Jan 11, 2008)

I love Gisele too, I think she is gorgeous!! The most gorgeous Victoria Secret lady out there!


----------

